# Monitorização Criosfera - 2011



## AnDré (14 Jan 2011 às 03:46)

Tópico de monitorização da Criosfera em 2011.


*Link's úteis:*

 Polar Sea Ice Cap and Snow - Cryosphere Today
 Arctic sea-ice monitor by AMSR-E
 The National Snow and Ice Data Center (NSIDC)
 The Cryosphere at a Glance
 U.S. Snow Monitoring
 International Arctic Buoy Programme
 The North Pole Environmental Observatory
 Arctic theme page - North Pole Web Cam
 United States Antarctic Program


*
Tópicos de anos anteriores:*
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2010
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2009
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2008
 Monitorização Criosfera - 2007


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 18:09)

No antárctico atingiu-se há dias o valor mínimo da área da superfície de gelo deste verão.
Neste momento, com o Outono a instalar-se no pólo sol, a área de gelo já vai crescendo.
A anomalia da área da superfície de gelo têm-se mantido ligeiramente negativa. 








Em contra ciclo o árctico está perto da sua área máxima de superfície de gelo deste inverno. No entanto com uma anomalia negativa acentuada que se verifica já há largos meses.







Hoje, graças há pouca nebulosidade no báltico, era possível ver a superfície do mar coberta por gelo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2011 às 14:40)

As altas temperaturas que se fazem sentir no Árctico têm levado ao rápido degelo que se tem acentuado nos últimos dias.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2011 às 14:53)

Mantém-se o degelo acelerado do árctico.
Desde o dia 7 que a área de superfície de gelo tem vindo a bater recordes, seguindo os passos de 2007.







A previsão para os próximos 7 dias dão conta da continuação de uma anomalia positiva da temperatura nas ilhas do norte do Canadá.


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2011 às 11:42)

> *Arctic sea routes open as ice melts*
> 
> Two major Arctic shipping routes have opened as summer sea ice melts, European satellites have found.
> 
> ...




By Richard Black Environment correspondent, BBC News


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2011 às 11:47)




----------



## Vince (17 Set 2011 às 13:33)

Parece que já passámos há dias atrás o mínimo anual no Árctico, o segundo mínimo mais baixo dos registos, próximo do mínimo histórico de 2007.


----------



## MSantos (18 Set 2011 às 00:46)

Vince disse:


> Parece que já passámos há dias atrás o mínimo anual no Árctico, o segundo mínimo mais baixo dos registos, próximo do mínimo histórico de 2007.



Parece que a recuperação este ano está a começar mais cedo, do que nos últimos anos


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2011 às 02:45)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que a recuperação este ano está a começar mais cedo, do que nos últimos anos



Sim, por isso é que aparentemente já passámos o mínimo deste ano.


----------



## Kispo (18 Set 2011 às 12:09)

Uma recuperação definitiva poderá ainda demorar 1 ou 2 semanas olhando ao histórico dos anos anteriores.


----------

